# Woot crazy mac/ estee lauder warehouse sale haul



## future.md90 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello! I got to go to the warehouse sale this morning, i am not a professional makeup artist and this is my second time going to these things so i did not purchase a million and one things but i def. hauled a lot for only my self but had a ton of fun! 

Here is this overview of my bag! 






Starting off this is the two mac skin finishes, these two are my first ever mac skin finishes! 






-the one of the left is perfect topping which was FREE at the end of the mac sale
- on the right is cheeky bronze which i paid only 12 dollars for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






This is a set of five mac eyeliners - they were $9





the eyeliners are in the shades 
-goldenair
-reflecto
-peacocked
-iris accents
- nightsky



This is the orgins foundation in linen 3 which is sadly lighter then me but since i have a clinque foundation which is darker i am going to mix the two. This foundation is awesome i tried it on once i got home I love it!! I got this foundation for $10 








This is estee lauder's hydra bright skin perfecting moisturizer, it was one of my bigger purchases for the day it was $25, but i really want to try it out









Mac 180 - $25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like it soo far 







Now on to the 3 dolla section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everything in this section was duh 3 dollars, it had great lashes but i don't wear fake lashes so i didn't bother buying any!






This picture contains, 
- Square mac powder puff
-prescriptives eye makeup remover
- clinque make up remover
- clinque toner (my nivea one is up so i thought why not)
- dkny body lotion 











from left to right this picture contains:
- estee lauder lip gloss (gold colour) 
- clinque lip gloss (mimosa blossom)
- estee lauder eyeshadow quad in truffle 
- clinque high lengths mascara
- estee lauder bold voluming mascara









Sean John unforgivable woman perfume + lipglosses



On to the charity packages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which are 5 dollars and no taxes, all proceeds go to breast cancer research


charity package 1:






This package contains: 

Mac notable blush (my first mac blush ever!)
Mac pearl glide eyeliner in fly - by-blu 
Mac eyeshadow in glamour check (gorgeous colour)
Mac lipstick in hipster (this colour is way intense and super intimidating)




Charity package 2: 






From left to right: 

-mini mac make up bag
- get rich quick dazzle glass
- fantasia mac lipstick
- mac lipliner in cedar 




Bye


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 6, 2010)

awesome haul enjoy all the goodies


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome, enjoy your products! :]


----------



## future.md90 (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks


----------



## obscuria (Mar 6, 2010)

lovely! I wish I was able to go to one of the warehouse sales!


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## Junkie (Mar 7, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## future.md90 (Mar 7, 2010)

I will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks


----------



## soveryfabulous (Mar 7, 2010)

You've got lots of nice goodies there! Enjoy!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 8, 2010)

YOu've got some good stuff there


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 8, 2010)

OMDG! And you say, you didn't get much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is such a steal for so many hot items! Enjoy


----------



## vala (Mar 8, 2010)

i like the charity bags you got! I only got one kind on friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to see if i can find someone to swap with

eyeshadow: et tu bouquet
eye liner: rave
lipstick: lovin' it
blush: eversun


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 11, 2010)

I went on Saturday too (finished around 1:30 IIRC) and there was only one type of charity bag, and it was different from yours.  The lipstick in it was so ugly (Full Body), but it also had Grand entrance, a black pearlglide eyeliener and an OK blush which I will give to my BF's sister.  I don't know why they didn't have several different bags at a time.  I guess so that people won't snap them up so fast.  Next time I will hang out at the charity table until they bring out the next batch! LOL I totally will


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 12, 2010)

awwwwwww I didn't see any Clinique facial cleansers and stuff when I went on sunday. The $3 bin didn't have alot of great stuff for me. I bought a Mac duo sharpener though. I didn't know that each different day of the sale, u get different free gifts. I thought it would be the same. Sunday's free gift was Strobe Liquid. Totally the product I was searching for and I got for free! YAY me! lol


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 12, 2010)

At least they still had a decent gift on Sunday!  When I went on Sunday last summer, I got a few sponges and teeny bushes, the type that come in blush compacts. It was pathetic.  The other time I went it was a mini bottle of Fix+. This is the first time I got something decent (Perfect Topping, which I actually already have, but at least I can sell it).


----------



## future.md90 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah i know what you mean about the variations each day. I went this past sept i think on a sunday the three dollars bins had nothing my free gift was a mini fix + bottle and the charity packages were crap. It was the first time i went so i got excited about getting fix + lol and the charity packages surprised me too but this past dec when i saw what people hauled i was like are you kidding me i got ripped off. So this time i begged my family friend to get me saturday tickets and sttood in line in the cold got there an hour early and stuff still stole old. But the charity packages were great two options but i loved them and the MSF was awesome!


----------



## Kragey (Mar 13, 2010)

Awe, those charity packs are so sweet! Kudos for those.

Hipster isn't so scary if you sheer it out or wear it with a lighter gloss. If you still aren't liking it, I recommend swapping.


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 14, 2010)

You got a lot of good stuff!


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome haul!

Perfect Topping looks amazing, as does everything els of course. 

PS don't be intimidated by the lipstick, I like to think that i can make every color look good on me, I just need to find the right combo and technique.


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Awe, those charity packs are so sweet! Kudos for those.

Hipster isn't so scary if you sheer it out or wear it with a lighter gloss. If you still aren't liking it, I recommend swapping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What gloss would you recommend to help make Hipster less intimidating. I got the same lipstick in my Charity pack and while I like it, I'm afraid to wear it unless its dark outside.


----------



## future.md90 (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mintbear82* 

 
_What gloss would you recommend to help make Hipster less intimidating. I got the same lipstick in my Charity pack and while I like it, I'm afraid to wear it unless its dark outside._

 
I tried to blot hipster on my bottom lip and blended it into both, its very pigmented so the colour was still not wearable alone so just on top i put a bit of mauve lipstick and it turned it a bit darker paired it up with any clear gloss and it worked great for me


----------



## jdmrent (Mar 24, 2010)

awesome... haul!!! You got a lot of great stuff. Enjoy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hopefully I can go soon also.


----------



## munchkin86 (Mar 28, 2010)

so jealous! Wish i could get a ticket for one of these sales sometime!


----------



## BandAid209 (Apr 1, 2010)

me=jealous!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ooooo! Awesome haul!


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Apr 3, 2010)

Great haul! *snags Cheeky Bronze and sneaks off*


----------



## krystaj (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesome haul! It's one of my dreams to go to  one  of these warehouse sales some day.


----------



## michieme (Apr 25, 2010)

Totally love your haul


----------

